# Getting down to 4 guitars



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

So I've been thinking about paring back my gear to 4-5 really great guitars. My partscaster Tele, my National Lap steel, my Larrivee OM-40, a Stewmac Kit dread I'm working on, and a Boucher. But what Boucher? I think I want to pay for the torrified top. Leaning towards an OM hybrid, but might go dread or???? The JP Cormier sig model looks and sounds really cool (of course JP's a killer player and makes anything sound good).

Who here's gone down the Boucher path? I'm more fingerstyle, but am thinking about more Bluegrass stuff as well.

Appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

You had me at getting down.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

LanceT said:


> You had me at getting down.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't go as big as a dreadnought. Age can bring on some discomfort with the sheer bulk. 00, 000, 0M, are a little tighter waisted, a little narrower, and still sound stellar.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

for acoustic instruments i like to have two similar guitars so one can be in standard tuning and one in something else like open E or DADGAD or whatever

plus a classical

plus an archtop with half-rounds 

so four acoustics covers the bases for me

i haven't yet gotten the appeal of the small body acoustics. i understand in my head what people like about them and i've tried some very nice sounding ones but i like wrapping my arm around a big ol' dreadnought and dealing with the big boom sound

j


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I've been in a purge mode for the past couple of years too.
I became a kijiji whore shortly after joining this forum ~ 14 yrs ago (it's all your fault GC. lol).
I'd like to get down to six. Two each of electric, acoustic and bass.
It tough deciding which one's stay and which one's go.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Personally I wouldn't go as big as a dreadnought. Age can bring on some discomfort with the sheer bulk. 00, 000, 0M, are a little tighter waisted, a little narrower, and still sound stellar.



I've got my self pretty much settled on 4 main guitars. 2 Tele's and 2 dreadnoughts. For some of us nothing but a dreadnought will do. Especially when you dabble in bluegrass as I do and the OP is suggesting. I've tried OM and other smaller bodied guitars and they just don't work for me. I'm a pretty healthy 61 year old so hopefully that continues and I never experience issues with wielding a big bodied guitar. I've jammed with other players at a couple bluegrass clubs I frequent who are in their 80's and have no issues with a dreadnought. No point in dismissing a dreadnought unless you actually have a reason rather than a potential reason with age.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Mooh said:


> Personally I wouldn't go as big as a dreadnought. Age can bring on some discomfort with the sheer bulk. 00, 000, 0M, are a little tighter waisted, a little narrower, and still sound stellar.


+1 on that !

I clearly prefer my Martins OOO-18 (2014) and OODB , Taylors 322 and 412ce (2007).
Still play my Larrivee OM-09, Guild F-30 Aragon and Gibson L-OO TV and Seagull Performer.
I keep my dread Taylor 510, my 50th anniversary heart appeal !
I got two Boucher, a dread and an OOO : both are gone by now. I find those expensive.
Why not a Collings ? Or SCGC ?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I would go with a Boucher Studio Goose if I could force myself to spend the money but there are so many other great guitars for a lot less; not quite as good as the Goose but close enough to stop me from paying the extra. I play as a hobby but if I played for a living like J.P. Cormier it would be the Goose for sure.


----------



## Happy Fretter (Nov 2, 2021)

I voted with my wallet. I recently acquired a Boucher SG-41-GX. Baked bear claw AAAA Adi top on a Brazilian Mahogany OM Hybrid. Purely perfect instrument for me. Finest I've ever played.


----------



## FlyingFred (Sep 29, 2019)

I have a Boucher guitar I have acquired a long time ago. It was a custom model made to the original owner’s specifications. It is quite stellar sound wise, as well as in the looks department…


----------



## FlyingFred (Sep 29, 2019)

Forgot to detail the specs… Adi over flamed black walnut, ebony bridge and fretboard…


----------

